# Why does my breading fall off?



## Jezcruzen

I've never been able to get it right. I've tried all sorts of different techniques with the same result - the breading falls off in the pan.

Last night I cooked flounder fillets. I put them through an egg wash then dredged them in Panko bread crumbs. Placed them into the hot oil and... the breading disintegrated!

Whats the secret?


----------



## NaeKid

How do you mix the breading with the egg (and any other spices)? Are you dipping the fish (etc) in a bread-based batter or are you brushing the egg onto fish and then rolling (kind of like a shake-n-bake) in the crumbs before frying?

Personally, what I do is a bread-n-beer batter that is similar to a thin pancake mix and then deep-fry. My second choice is how I do jalapeno poppers with the poppers being dipped in whisked egg, flour and then homemade bread-crumbs and then repeat several times before frying.

I found a someone else's video on doing poppers that shows exactly how I do them up (and they are good fried, then cooled and then toasted in a toaster-oven the next day :2thumb: )






Hope the video helps you out!


----------



## ZoomZoom

I had the same problem then I started using this.
Make sure you get the clear. Use their FoamFast line of products if you like extra crunchy.


----------



## Emerald

I use kinda the same technique as the video.. dredge in seasoned flour, then dunk in egg wash then dredge in bread crumbs again.
if not using that I make drakes' mix and (batter) and use that ..
for mushrooms tho I have found that if you lightly parboil them and then run thru the salad spinner and cool them, then lightly flour them and then dip in the batter them the batter doesn't come off in the oil... and the mushrooms don't shrivel up and leave a batter that is hollow with a tiny mushroom rolling around in the middle.

But for fish I found I like the "less is more" approach. I just lightly "flour" them with white rice flour that has a bit of seasoning in it and then pan saute them in butter. If the fish is thick you can lightly pan fry it and then pop it into the oven to lightly bake till finished.. like a good thick steak.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers

bczoom said:


> I had the same problem then I started using this.
> Make sure you get the clear. Use their FoamFast line of products if you like extra crunchy.


Is this an earth friendly product?


----------



## ZoomZoom

Not sure what you mean by "earth friendly product".
I was just joking around and said to use glue. Do NOT use this product when cooking.


----------



## StrayDog

bczoom said:


> Not sure what you mean by "earth friendly product".
> I was just joking around and said to use glue. Do NOT use this product when cooking.


Does this really need to be said lol... :scratch 

I prefer cornstarch over the flour for the first layer. I seem to have better results.


----------



## longtime

You do let it rest for a minute or so between dredging?


----------



## Magus

Jezcruzen said:


> I've never been able to get it right. I've tried all sorts of different techniques with the same result - the breading falls off in the pan.
> 
> Last night I cooked flounder fillets. I put them through an egg wash then dredged them in Panko bread crumbs. Placed them into the hot oil and... the breading disintegrated!
> 
> Whats the secret?


Egg yolk and Mazola oil.
too much salt will do it too,so will cooking too slow.

if you want perfect batter,use Masa tortilla flour and egg yolk.


----------



## lotsoflead

keep the oil up to temp longer, 375-400, don't put too much in at the same time


----------



## Jezcruzen

bczoom said:


> I had the same problem then I started using this.
> Make sure you get the clear. Use their FoamFast line of products if you like extra crunchy.


Might that result in a constipation issue? 

I didn't flour the fillets prior to the egg wash and dredge in panko. A friend told be about the flour.

I pan fried these, but I did allow time for the canola oil to get hot. I don't seem to have the same issue when deep frying. But deep frying can be such a clean up issue that I often use a cast iron skillet unless I'm cooking a large batch of fish or hushpuppies.

The poppers look great! I've never fried them, just placed them in the oven on a baking sheet.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## CulexPipiens

Is the food dry before applying the breading and egg? 

From what I've read it has to be very dry. Then try a dusting of flour, followed by egg followed by more flour (or panko or whatever your outside is supposed to be.).


----------



## TechAdmin

Make sure you are dredging in flour before the egg bath.


----------



## oldvet

Austin said:


> Make sure you are dredging in flour before the egg bath.


That's what I do when I am making chicken fried steak.

dredge in flour, egg wash and dredge in flour again.

For my egg wash I use eggs, milk and a couple of dashes of worst... you know that datgum sauce no body can pronounce. :dunno:


----------

